# Vasco de Gama temporarily disabled off Adelaide



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Vasco de Gama temporarily disabled off Adelaide.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12...assengers-left-in-dark-near-adelaide/11774158

Nothing on the ATSB - Australian Transport Safety mob website - (that I can find anyway).


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think the problem was serious, as my son and his girlfriend are onboard and the ship has just sailed from Adelaide. Mind you he did send a photo of them wearing life jackets during a boat drill before the ship sailed. Hope he doesn't have to wear it for real during their cruise


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Reported as “_..a controlled precautionary blackout…._”

Sure…We’ve all had a few of those.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Indeed. There were also the "sudden onset precautionary blackouts"


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes. Sudden onset variety is that which comes immediately to mind. Though to be fair, do recall a couple of _precautionary_ blackout events. 
_Precaution_ against total ER flood, following catastrophic failure of SW cooling system.
And, _precaution_ against escalation of major ER fire. 
Solely _precautionary_.


----------



## Ian860B (Dec 17, 2015)

Heard on the news from the company spokesperson that the Captain initiated the blackout, the ship was close to Adelaide surely the engine control room was manned, I guess we may never know.
Jock


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Old Man done it..? On standby…? A tad unfashionable once upon a time…


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ian860B said:


> Heard on the news from the company spokesperson that the Captain initiated the blackout, the ship was close to Adelaide surely the engine control room was manned, I guess we may never know.
> Jock


I've asked my Son, who is still onboard to find out why, if he can ! But probably not something they want to share with the passengers


----------

